# swather ?



## buffalow2 (Jan 28, 2005)

i seen a hay swather the other day & it looks like a modified combine 
so im thinking get an extra head for my combine & open up the middle & cut hay with it & it would windrow the cut hay as it leaves the head
anyone got any thoughts on this


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

Only issue is the feederhouse on the combine would get in the way. And since this is how the head mounts, it would be your biggest issue. To get it to work you would have to rig up a different method of lifting the head. Probably in the similar fashion of a swather which typically lift the head just in front of the front tires.

So now you will have two different lift systems, you will have all of the time in fabrication work, and all of the money in the hydraulics system. plus you will have to set up the drive system, and in the end you still wont have a machine that is setup as nice as a swather.

Swathers/Windrowers Setup for Cutting Hay are built for the following things.

1. Lightweight
2. Manueverable
3. Allow very wide windrows
4. Crimp the hay (although this is part of the head).

With a combine you loose the above qualitys. Plus a 200hp combine is way overkill for a 20' swather especicially one without any form of crimpers.


----------

